# December 2012 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the November drawing was Bonney Lake. Congratulations!

It has been a tradition to give away a Northwest Custom fit saddle for the yearly anniversary of the forum. This is the 4 year anniversary for this forum! We'd like to thank everyone who has given their time, experience and expertise to make it such a wonderful collection of packgoat knowledge.

If you reply to this post by the last day of the year you'll be entered to win this great saddle!
[attachment=0:3o2gvrv3]Alum-Saddle.jpg[/attachment:3o2gvrv3]


----------



## Bret.R (Apr 18, 2011)

Count me in please.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome giveaway, Rex! Thank you! Count me in!


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Count me in. My juvenile boys need a lot of stuff.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for all you and your family have done to make this forum what it is. It is a big part of my fun and relax time on a daily basis. 
Count us in on this raffle. 
IdahoNancy and the Oberpackers


----------



## Willys54 (Jun 19, 2011)

Very generous giveaway! Just what my goats asked Santa for...


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Please count me in Rex. Thanks!!


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Rex, and please count me in


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

posting my reply


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Please count us in! We are so very appreciative for this forum and all the people who contribute invaluable information. Not to mention the shared love for these special, crazy goats!


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome, very generous Rex. Count us in.


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Can always use a new saddle. 

Sandy-Lane, Mocha-Man, Wapiti and Sasquatch.

"Long Live The Pack Goat"

Curtis King Burbank WA.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

So very generous! And thanks for this awesome forum, Rex!

Cuzco told me he doesn't want a saddle for Christmas and to please send fruitcake instead. 

I told him he can have that fruitcake when he learns how to type these responses himself.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Ho Ho Ho!

Please count me in!


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in! Happy holidays!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm on Santa's "good" list.......Pick me!


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

I could use a nice saddle, sign me up!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty sure you can sign everyone up for such a nice give away  And that includes me!


----------



## MountainNSky (Nov 12, 2011)

Sign me up!


----------



## Bonney lake (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm feeling  lucky thx and have a merry christmas


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Please count me in on this drawing!  

Thanks!!

Thia Anderson


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Wow, great gift "Santa" Rex. I'm in!

Ken


----------



## houndsman3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Rex count me in.


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

Please roll the dice for me!


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow! This would make a certain goat at our house ever-so-very happy. Please count me in!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

This is so neat.


----------



## tug (Feb 9, 2011)

Just getting started out please add me also! Thanks


----------



## Porter (Oct 16, 2012)

Count me in! 
Thanks to everyone on this forum, I'm just getting into packing and have found this forum very informational and encouraging.

Happy holidays!


----------



## Loftydreams (Oct 12, 2012)

Merry Christmas Indeed to whomever receives this awesome giveaway. 

Put my name in the hat please  

Thank you!


----------



## dvelarde4 (Sep 13, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

Rex, Congrats on the 4 years, and good luck to many more!!!! You have done an excellent making great goat gear and a great job with this awesome forum. Please include me in this drawing. Thanks


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Boy this is way too nice. Count me in! 

See? You got me to make my first post here, haha.


----------



## goat_milker (Dec 24, 2012)

Please put my name in for the drawing, I'm new to this forum.


----------



## enriquesca (May 25, 2011)

saludo desde URUGUAY!!!! excelente Santa! gracias por toda su ayuda


----------



## Dwite Sharp (Jun 2, 2012)

Add my name Rex, I'm feelin lucky ! The other 30 saddles I have are not one of yours and that's my problem. Can I enter 30 times ? I need to replace them all with 30 of yours ( the best ). Not going for it heh ?
Thanks for all you and Terri do for Goat Packing, have a Great New Year. Happy Trails, Dwite & the "All Wether Marching Band"


----------



## kidsadancing (Dec 28, 2012)

I have Kinders. Do you think this saddle would fit? Or do you have a recommendation?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the custom fit saddle is Mt Nebo Goats. Congratulations!!


----------

